# Simply Warsaw



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## eugene90 (Jan 31, 2010)

This is precisely the kind of thread we need more of - showing everyday urban life, both center and outside, with no filter, just the city as it is. Keep it up


----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)

*A few photos from Miasteczko Wilanów, from the largest housing investment in Warsaw. Ultimately, 65,000 people will be living here. Construction has been going on since 2002. It is a city in the city. You can find here restaurants with cuisines from around the world, confectioneries, cafes and more.
*


----------



## markuus (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow. Really good thread and warsaw looks great on your photos. I must visit it soon.


----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Joshua27 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Fantastic set of images. Lots of photos showing several aspects of this great European capital! May I suggest including at least the name of the general area where the images were taken?


----------

